# western MVP plus wings



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

brand new never used. fits 8.5 and 9.5 mvp plus only. $400. canadian


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That's an excellent price. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

wold you be willing to ship them?


----------



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

*I would be willing to entertain shipping*

it could get costly.


----------



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

*sold thank you*



orenlasko;931918 said:


> it could get costly.


have fun guys


----------



## philion15 (Dec 16, 2014)

Still available? I' like to purchase if you ship


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

philion15 said:


> Still available? I' like to purchase if you ship


This post was made 9 years ago


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

That’s hilarious! Besides, his last post says “SOLD”!


----------

